# تلفيق التحريف على الإنجيل



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 سبتمبر 2008)

تلفيق التحريف على الإنجيل​
+++ تمتلئ مواقع الإنترنت ، بجزء من كتاب للدكتورة زينب عبد العزيز ، تدعى فيه أن القديس جيروم – من القرن الرابع الميلادى – قد قرَّر ، بأن الإنجيل محرَّف !!!!

+++ وفى ذلك تلفيق فاضح ، لأن الوثيقة التى يقدمونها – هى ذاتها – تؤكِّد سلامة الإنجيل ، فى لغته الأصلية اليونانية ، من أى شبهة شك .

+++ بل إن تلك الوثيقة تتحدث عن الترجمات ، إلى اللغة اللاتينية ، التى تمت – مسبقاً – فى الجزء المتحدث باللاتينية من الإمبراطورية الرومانية ، بدون إشراف كنيسة روما  .
++++ وأن بابا روما – آنذاك – قد كلـَّف القديس العالم / جيروم ، لكى يراجع تلك الترجمات اللاتينية ، على اللغة الأصلية اليونانية ، ونبذ كل ما لا يتطابق مع الأصل .

+++ كما تقول هذه الوثيقة ، أن القديس جيروم قال أنه يخشى أن يعترض المعترضون .  ولكنه – مع ذلك – سيقوم بهذا العمل الجليل ، لأن هذه المراجعة هى واجب ، لا يصح الإعتراض عليه ، إذ جاء بهذه الوثيقة  :-  (( لماذا لا يروقهم أن أقوم بالتصويب ، إعتماداً على المصادر اليونانية ، لتصويب الأجزاء التى أساء فهمها المترجمون الجهلاء )) .

++++ إذن فالموضوع ليس موضوع عدم صحة الإنجيل ، كما إدعوا ، بل عدم دقة الترجمات اللاتينية ، مما إقتضى مراجعتها على النصح اليونانى الذى لا غبار عليه .
+++ وإن النتيجة النهائية – آنذاك -- لابد وأنها كانت ، نسخة لاتينية دقيقة تماماً .

++++++ وإن قيام بابا روما – فى القرن الرابع ، بتكليف عالم قديس مشهور ، هو القديس جيروم ، ليقوم بمراجعة ترجماتهم اللاتينية ( والتى هى لغة روما  وكل القسم الغربى من الإمبراطورية ) الكثيرة بطول البلاد ، مراجعة دقيقة ، من اللغة الأصلية اليونانية ، لكى تكون ترجمة ً معتمدة ً  من كنيسة روما ، إن قيام بابا روما بذلك ، هو الدليل الدامغ ، على أنه لم يكن يوجد أدنى شك فى صحة الإنجيل فى نسخته اليونانية الأصلية ، إلى درجة أنهم يستخدونها كمرجعية لمراجعة وتصحيح ترجماتهم اللاتينية ( التى كانت بمجهودات فردية وبدون تكليف من بابا روما )،  للحصول على ترجمة موحدة دقيقة متطابقة مع النص اليونانى الأصلى .

+++++++++  أليس ذلك ، دليل قاطع ، على مدى تدقيق المسيحيين -- فى القرن الرابع كما فى غيره -- على ضرورة تطابق الترجمات ، إلى اللغات المختلفة ، مع اللغة الأصلية اليونانية  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فلماذا يقلبون الحقائق !!!!!!!

++++ وإلى الآن ، نحن أيضاً نعود إلى اللغة اليونانية ، لمراجعة الترجمات العديدة  إلى اللغات الحديثة . ++ فإن الإنجيل هو كتاب عقلانى روحانى ، لا يفقد معناه ولا قيمته ، عند ترجمته ، بشرط أن تكون الترجمة دقيقة ، مثلما فى كل الكتب المحترمة .

++++++++++++ إذن ، فهذه الوثيقة ، هى دليل إثبات على صحة الإنجيل ، وليست دليل إتهام كما حاولوا أن يوهموا الناس .


----------



## Mor Antonios (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يفتح اعينهم​


----------



## cross in ksa (26 سبتمبر 2008)

حقيقى انا اتعجب من الحهال عندما يتحدثون عن تحريف الكتاب

ولو ان البعض منهم يفكر ولو للحظه كيف يحرف كتاب هو اكبر كتاب له مخطوطات فى العالم  كيف يفكرون لا اعرف

هل وصلنا الى هذه الدرجه من الغباء ان نتجاهل مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس ونتجاهل مكانه هذا الكتاب 


شكرا لك يا اخ مكرم الرب يبارك تعب محبتكربنا يهدى المغيبين


----------



## Eva Maria (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مقوله أن ألكتاب مقدس محرف هي أكبر تفاهه,  فالمخطوطات القديمه ألتي تكتشف من فترة لأخرى  تؤكد جميعها سلامة ألكتاب المقدس من ألتحريف ومن هذه المخطوطات ما تم العثور عليه في البحر الميت وسانت كاترين والاقصر وغيرها , 
هذا بالاضافه  ألى أصول المخطوطات اليونانية والعبرية الموجودة في دور حفظ المخطوطات والوثائق الأثرية والمتاحف العالمية.


----------



## enass (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا اخي على الموضوع

قال الرب السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول*


----------



## صوت الرب (27 سبتمبر 2008)

من الرائع أن نفتح حوار حول وثيقة القديس جيروم
فهذه الوثيقة تتحدث عن الترجمات و لا أعرف
كيف أخذوها دليل على تحريف الإنجيل !!!!!
على كل حال شكرا لردك عزيزي مكرم زكى شنودة
و كما أدعوك لقراءة الرد التالي من الأستاذ 2010 My Name 
الذي يرد على هذه الوثيقة رد رائع و قوى ... على هذا الرابط :-
http://meca-forum.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2849
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لإخوتى الأحباء مور أنطونيوس و كروس وماريا و إيناس وصوت الرب .
+++ ألف شكر على محبتكم الكبيرة 
+++ وشكر خاص للرابط الذى قدَّمه أخى الحبيب صوت الرب .
+++ والحقيقة أننى كتبت هذا الرد منذ عدة شهور ، رداً على تعليق من أحد الإخوة المسلمين ، ذكر فيه  هذه الوثيقة ، ولكننى لم أنزله لحين الحصول على كتاب الدكتورة زينب ، الذى ذكره ، وهو الأمر الذى لم أوفق فيه منذ ذلك الحين .
+++ ثم تجدد الموضوع ، عندما تكلم أخ آخر عن نفس كتاب الدكتورة زينب ، فحاولت مرة أخرى البحث فى الإنترنت عن كتابها ، فلم أصل لشيئ ، فأنزلت الموضوع كما هو . 
++++ ولكننى -- بعد إنزاله -- وجدت إجابات أخرى ، ولكنها تعالج الموضوع من جوانب أخرى ، فلم أندم ، لأن الإجابات تتكامل .
++++ والشيئ الذى يثير إهتمامى ، هو طريقة أولئك الإخوة فى التفكير ، مهما بلغت درجاتهم العلمية ، وهى القصور فى النظر ، وقسره على القول بما يريدونه هم ، وليس بما تقوله الحقيقة .
++++ وهذا الأمر ، نلاحظه فى كل ما يدعونه من الإعجاز العلمى فيما يخصهم ، إذ يربطون بين العلم وبين ما يخصهم ، بطريقة تلفيقية .
+++ ومن هنا جاء عنوان ردى ، كمدخل للتوسع فى دراسة التلفيق ، كإسلوب عام ، ينتشر فى كتابات الكثيرين منهم . 
+++++++++++++ فياليتنا نصلى من أجلهم ، لكى ينقذهم الله القدوس ، من هذا الإسلوب التلفيقى ، الذى يجعل المصلحة فوق الحق .


----------



## عادل مرجان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يكون معكم اولا ارجو من الأعضاء ان لا اكون ثقيل عليهم اني من مصر وعندما دخلت هنا بالصدفه قررت ان اسجل عضويه لأضيف علي من كتبوا من قبل في موضوع استحاله تحريف الأنجيل وسأتكلم بالعقل والمنطق بالورقه والقلم لا بالتاريخ فقط بعد اذنكم جميعا سأوضح نقطه للجميع تخص تحريف الأنجيل كما يزعم البعض وعند الأنتهاء من كلامي ارجو من كل قارئ ان يحكم عقله قبل قلبه :- السؤال من الذي حرف الأنجيل لن يخرج عن اثنين اما انسان او حيوان وبما ان الحيوان لايتكلم ولا يفهم فأذا من حرف الأنجيل لأبد ان يكون انسان . من هو هذا الأنسان اما 1- يهودي . 2- مسيحي . 3- مسلم . 4- لا دين له ( وثني ) عن الأربعه لن يخرج احد عاش اويعيش او سيعيش علي الأرض غير الأربعه فأرجو من المتعصبون ايفادي ) اولا : اليهودي هل هو الذي حرف الأنجيل وان كان واستطاع ان يحذف ايات او يضيف ايات فلماذا لم يحذف الأيه التي تقول علي لسان الله الحمار يعرف صاحبه واما شعبي فلا يعرفني لماذ لم يحزفوها ويرضوا بعار الحمار طوال عمرهم ويستهزء بهم الاديان الأخري ومعني ان الأيه موجوده فأذا اليهود لم يحرفوا الأنجيل . ثانيا : المسيحي هل المسيحي هو الذي حرف الأنجيل سؤال اي وضع ايات او حذف ايات كيف وان كان فلماذا لم يضع المسيحين ايه تقول علي لسان السيد المسيح مباشزه انا هو الله واعبدوني نعم يا اخوتي لا توجد ايه واحده في الأنجيل تقول هذا الكلام مباشره فأن كان المسيحين هم الذين حرفوا الأنجيل فلماذا لم يضعوها او لماذا لم يكتبوا طريقه تحضير القداسات والصلوات الكنسيه نعم لا توجد ايه تقول هذا الكلام اليس الأنسان الذي يستطيع ان يحذف يستطيع ان يضيف فأذا المسيحين لم يحرفوا الأنجيل . ثالثا : المسلمين هل هم حرفوا الأنجيل كيف ونحن الأن بين يدينا نسخ كامله للأنجيل قبل القرن السابع الميلادي اي قبل وجود المسلمين اصلا وان كان مثلا واستطاع المسلمين التحريف فلماذا لم يكتبوا ايه واحده علي لسان السيد المسيح تقول انه ليس بالدين النهائي بل سياتي دين بعده كما قال التوراه عن السيد المسيح مثلا . فأذا المسلمين لم يحرفوا الأنجيل رابعا : هل الوثنين هم الذين حرفوا الأنجيل سؤال مهم والسؤال الأهم ان كان في استطاعه الوثني الذي بين يديه كل نسخ الأنجيل فلماذا لا يحرق الأنجيل وينتهي من الديانه المسيحيه بدلا من ان يوهمهم بأنجيل محرف سؤال منطقي وسليم . فأذا الوثنيون او الذين لا دين لهم لم يحرفوا الأنجيل والان يا حضرات فكروا جيدا ثم تكلموا الأن عرفتوا لماذا الأنجيل راسخ في قلوبنا وعقولنا ايضا ارجو الهدايه والمحبه والسلام وعدم كتابه كلمه واحده عن كتاب الله الا بالخير والأن سلام الله معكم يا اخوتي اخوكم المرسل من بلد النيل


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

وإن قيام بابا روما – فى القرن الرابع ، بتكليف عالم قديس مشهور ، هو القديس جيروم ، ليقوم بمراجعة ترجماتهم اللاتينية ( والتى هى لغة روما وكل القسم الغربى من الإمبراطورية ) الكثيرة بطول البلاد ، مراجعة دقيقة ، من اللغة الأصلية اليونانية ، لكى تكون ترجمة ً معتمدة ً من كنيسة روما ، إن قيام بابا روما بذلك ، هو الدليل الدامغ ، على أنه لم يكن يوجد أدنى شك فى صحة الإنجيل فى نسخته اليونانية الأصلية ، إلى درجة أنهم يستخدونها كمرجعية لمراجعة وتصحيح ترجماتهم اللاتينية ( التى كانت بمجهودات فردية وبدون تكليف من بابا روما )، للحصول على ترجمة موحدة دقيقة متطابقة مع النص اليونانى الأصلى .
هل يعقل ان اصدق كتاب مترجم من احد ولة اصدقة انة لم يحرف بعض الجمل بل الكتاب كلة وهل يعقل ان الكتاب ترجم كلة ام حذف منة وهذا داليل كافى على التحريف المؤكد


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> وإن قيام بابا روما – فى القرن الرابع ، بتكليف عالم قديس مشهور ، هو القديس جيروم ، ليقوم بمراجعة ترجماتهم اللاتينية ( والتى هى لغة روما وكل القسم الغربى من الإمبراطورية ) الكثيرة بطول البلاد ، مراجعة دقيقة ، من اللغة الأصلية اليونانية ، لكى تكون ترجمة ً معتمدة ً من كنيسة روما ، إن قيام بابا روما بذلك ، هو الدليل الدامغ ، على أنه لم يكن يوجد أدنى شك فى صحة الإنجيل فى نسخته اليونانية الأصلية ، إلى درجة أنهم يستخدونها كمرجعية لمراجعة وتصحيح ترجماتهم اللاتينية ( التى كانت بمجهودات فردية وبدون تكليف من بابا روما )، للحصول على ترجمة موحدة دقيقة متطابقة مع النص اليونانى الأصلى .
> هل يعقل ان اصدق كتاب مترجم من احد ولة اصدقة انة لم يحرف بعض الجمل بل الكتاب كلة وهل يعقل ان الكتاب ترجم كلة ام حذف منة وهذا داليل كافى على التحريف المؤكد



من عدم ثقتك فى دينك تحاول انك تتطلع الديانات التانية كافرة لكى تثق   فى دينك من باب اصل مفيش غير الاسلا م قدامى


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

فما سبب إنتشار المسيحية فى باقى بلاد العالم ؟ هل هو تشابه أيضاً فى العقائد؟! وإن كان هناك تشابه ، فلماذا اضطهدت الوثنية المسيحية؟
ولماذا قتل الوثنيون القديس مارمرقس كاروز الديار المصرية ؟!
ولماذا حدث صراع عنيف بين الوثنية والمسيحية على مدى أربعة قرون ، إنتهى بانقراض الوثنية ، فتركها عابدوها ، وتحطمت الأوثان ... ! 
لاشك أن المسيحية كشفت ما فى الوثنية من زيف وخطأ ، وليس ما بينها من تشابه! وإلافما الداعى لدين جديد يحل محل الوثنية ؟
هذا رد احدكم على الثالوث وهذا الرد كافى ان تضهدو الاسلام لانة صح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لأخى الحبيب عادل مرجان ، على مشاركته الجميلة .
++ وقد كانت النقطة المثيرة ، فى تلفيقهم ، هو أن هذا التلفيق لم يصدر من جهلاء ، ولا من أصحاب ألقاب علمية ( الدكتور ) بدون علم وبحث علمى حقيقى . 
+++ بل إنه -- فى حالة هذا الكتاب -- صادر من أستاذة جامعية ، كان من المفترض فيها ، أن تقدم بحثاً علمياً وليس تلفيقاً علمياً .
+++++ وذلك يثير مشكلة العقلية التلفيقية ، التى سادت على ثقافتنا ، فحرمتنا من كل بحث علمى حقيقى ، وأوصلتنا لفقر الفكر ، وللتخلف العلمى فى كافة المجالات .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / drcee 
+++ تقول سيادتك : (( هل يعقل ان اصدق كتاب مترجم من احد ولة اصدقة انة لم يحرف بعض الجمل بل الكتاب كلة وهل يعقل ان الكتاب ترجم كلة ام حذف منة وهذا داليل كافى على التحريف المؤكد ))
++++ فما العلاقة بين ترجمة الكتاب ، وبين عدم تصديقك للكتاب نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ كما أن سيادتك تعلم أنه توجد حالياً عدة ترجمات لكتاكم أنتم ، فهل تشك فى صدق الكتاب بسبب الترجمات !! أايس هذا الإستنتاج ، غير منطقى !!!
++++ كما أن هذه الترجمات القديمة العديدة ، قد تمت مراجعتها ، وتوحيدها ، بواسطة عالم قديس ، قد كلفه بابا روما شخصياً .
+++ كما أن الترجمات للغات الأخرى ، قد تمت بمنتهى التدقيق ، فالقبطية فى مصر -- مثلاً -- قد تم ترجمتها بواسطة علماء مدرسة الإسكندرية ، فى الأجيال الأولى ، عندما كانت سمعتهم -- علماً وقداسة وأمانة -- تملأ العالم كله  .
+++++ وفوق ذلك كله ، فالنسخة التى بلغتها الأصلية ، ما تزال موجودة ، كمرجع يتم مراجعة الأبحاث عليه .
++++++++ فلماذا هذا التشكيك الغير مبرر !!! أليس ذلك يدخل فى باب التجنى !!!!


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كما أن سيادتك تعلم أنه توجد حالياً عدة ترجمات لكتاكم أنتم 
ياباشا انا ليس لى كتاب انا مطلع على ما يحصل بين العقائد فقط وانظر الى بنى الانسان وهو يهاجم بعضة البعض علىى اشياء وجدت من عدم وان كان من اخترعها فهى مجرد كلام ولم يفعل بة احد


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> فما سبب إنتشار المسيحية فى باقى بلاد العالم ؟ هل هو تشابه أيضاً فى العقائد؟! وإن كان هناك تشابه ، فلماذا اضطهدت الوثنية المسيحية؟
> ولماذا قتل الوثنيون القديس مارمرقس كاروز الديار المصرية ؟!
> ولماذا حدث صراع عنيف بين الوثنية والمسيحية على مدى أربعة قرون ، إنتهى بانقراض الوثنية ، فتركها عابدوها ، وتحطمت الأوثان ... !
> لاشك أن المسيحية كشفت ما فى الوثنية من زيف وخطأ ، وليس ما بينها من تشابه! وإلافما الداعى لدين جديد يحل محل الوثنية ؟
> ...


 

*للعلم طالما أنت مطلع *

*كل الديانات التي ليس المسيح أساسها ... ديانات شيطانية *

*لأن المسيحية بالمسيح تُعطي حياة للإنسان الميت *

*وإبليس يريد أن يبقى الجميع أموات *

يوحنا 8 : 44 
أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ *إِبْلِيسُ* وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. *ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ* مِنَ الْبَدْءِ *وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ* لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ. 


*فكل عقيدة تحث على القتل (تحت أي بند ) عقيدة شيطانية وتابعة لأبليس *

*لأن الله لم يخلق الانسان ليهلك ... بل ليحيا أمامه*


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يا باشا لا تتشدد هكذا هذة حوارات مفتوحة وردك هذا متشدد جدا لانك فضلت عقيدتك على الباقى وهذا خطاء كبير لان كل واحد فى اعتقاد نفسة ان عقيدتة هى الافضل


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> يا باشا لا تتشدد هكذا هذة حوارات مفتوحة وردك هذا متشدد جدا لانك فضلت عقيدتك على الباقى وهذا خطاء كبير لان كل واحد فى اعتقاد نفسة ان عقيدتة هى الافضل


 

*التقييم الأمثل الوحيد في العلاقة بالله *

*هو نفسة كلام الله *

*إتكلم عن الفلسفة كمـا تحب *
*في الاقتصاد تكلم كما تريد *
*في السياسة براحتك جدًا *
*    أما عن الله *
*فليس كل كلامٍ يُقال *​


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن تعرفنى من هوالهك او بمعنى ما هو الله وعلى فكرة لا تزعل منى لانى فى نفس الوقت بسئل نفس السؤال فى موقع اسلامى واقارن بين الردين يمكن اعرف شىء صح عن العقائد السائدة اليوم


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> ممكن تعرفنى من هوالهك او بمعنى ما هو الله
> 
> واقارن بين الردين يمكن اعرف شىء صح عن العقائد السائدة اليوم


 


*الله الذي أعبده *

*يقف بجانبي ضد الخطية*

*يمنحني الفرصة للتواصل معه*

*أوقفني أمام قداسته وعدله بلا دينونة *

*أطلق نفسي من الهبوط الى الحفرة (الهاوية)*

*غيَّر قلبي من الداخل فبدلاً من الكراهية أصبحت أحب*

*خلصني من سلطة إبليس على حياتي وحررني من عبوديته*

*ضمن لى الحياة الأبدية في السماوات بعمل المسيح الفادي إذ سكن فيَّ*


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

تعرف رد الموقع الاخر هو اية قال لى هذا الكلام 
لاَ تَسُبُّواْ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ فَيَسُبُّواْ اللّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِم مَّرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُم بِمَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ 
وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ يُكَفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلاَ تَقْعُدُواْ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِّثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا 
وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ فَلاَ تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ 
هذة الايات رقم 140 النساء و 68 الانعام و 108 الانعام
نداء الى كل مسلم ارجو ان تعملو بهذة الايات وان تبتعدو عن كل مسيحى وكافر ويهودى يخوض فى دينا وبهذا لا نعطيهم الفرصة لكى يسبو دينا ورسولنا وهذا ما امرنا الله بة 
انهم لا يعرفون شىء واذا اخدنا معهم حوار تظاهر جهلهم ولا يستطيعو الرد فيقومو بالسب ولازم نبعد عنهم بقدر المستطاع لان الله سبحانة وتعلى امرنا بذالك
ونحاول لا ندخل مواقعهم ولا اى شىء يصلنا بهم لكى لا نعطيهم الفرصة فى السب وهم ان لم يجدو من يرد عليهم سوف يقفولون افواهم


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> تعرف رد الموقع الاخر هو اية قال لى هذا الكلام
> لاَ تَسُبُّواْ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ فَيَسُبُّواْ اللّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِم مَّرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُم بِمَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ
> وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ يُكَفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلاَ تَقْعُدُواْ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِّثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا
> وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ فَلاَ تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ
> ...



لك الحرية فى الاختيار هناك ناس يحبون الجميع وهناك ناس يكرهون الجميع ويتهون الناس كلهم بالكفر

اعطى لنفسهم حق تكفير الناس 

سلام المسيح لة كل المجد


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> تعرف رد الموقع الاخر هو اية قال لى هذا الكلام
> ................
> ونحاول لا ندخل مواقعهم ولا اى شىء يصلنا بهم لكى لا نعطيهم الفرصة فى السب وهم ان لم يجدو من يرد عليهم سوف يقفولون افواهم


 


*ممكن من فضلك تنقل لهم ردنا كما نقلت لنا ردهم *

*ولك جزيل الشكر*


*الله الذي أعبده *
*

يقف بجانبي ضد الخطية*

*يمنحني الفرصة للتواصل معه*

*أوقفني أمام قداسته وعدله بلا دينونة *

*أطلق نفسي من الهبوط الى الحفرة (الهاوية)*

*غيَّر قلبي من الداخل فبدلاً من الكراهية أصبحت أحب*

*خلصني من سلطة إبليس على حياتي وحررني من عبوديته*

*ضمن لى الحياة الأبدية في السماوات بعمل المسيح الفادي إذ سكن فيَّ*


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

انا هنقل هذا وانا اسف لما بدرا منى ولكنى فعلا تائها بين هذا وذاك ولم اعرف كيف ابداء فى اعتناق اى دين ولكن الانسان يولد بالفطرة هذا مسلم وهذا مسيحيى وهذا يهودى ال---------خ وانا ولدت فى عائلة لم تتجهة الى اتجاه معين وبالتالى انا عشت عمرى كلة لم اعبد شىء ولكن وجدت ان المسيحية والاسلام هم الاغلبية فبدأت افكر هل فعلا فى الة ممكن يحاسبنا على ما نفعل وهل فى الاخرة يوجد جنة ونار ومن الاصدق لكى افوز بالجنة وابعد عن النار


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> انا هنقل هذا وانا اسف لما بدرا منى ولكنى فعلا تائها بين هذا وذاك ولم اعرف كيف ابداء فى اعتناق اى دين ولكن الانسان يولد بالفطرة هذا مسلم وهذا مسيحيى وهذا يهودى ال---------خ وانا ولدت فى عائلة لم تتجهة الى اتجاه معين وبالتالى انا عشت عمرى كلة لم اعبد شىء ولكن وجدت ان المسيحية والاسلام هم الاغلبية فبدأت افكر هل فعلا فى الة ممكن يحاسبنا على ما نفعل وهل فى الاخرة يوجد جنة ونار ومن الاصدق لكى افوز بالجنة وابعد عن النار



اللة هو حصنك وخلاصك اللة هو نورك وامالك 

اتجة الى اللة فهو الذى لايخدع  اطلب منة معرفتة وارشادك الى الدين الحقيقى

باسم يسوع المسيح  تحرير لقلبك وعقلك وفكرك لكى تكون مستحقا لمعرفة اللة 

سلام المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (7 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> انا هنقل هذا وانا اسف لما بدرا منى ولكنى فعلا تائها بين هذا وذاك ولم اعرف كيف ابداء
> 
> .... الة ممكن يحاسبنا على ما نفعل وهل فى الاخرة يوجد جنة ونار ومن الاصدق لكى افوز بالجنة وابعد عن النار


 


*قارن بنفسك أخي الغالى / *drcee *ولك أن تختار أو تسأل عما بدا لك*

*هذة صفات من نعبد . وما هي صفات من يعبدون ؟

المسيح ... الذي ُينجي من النـار*

*المسيح **... الذي ُ**ســر **الله بصلـيبـه*

*المسيح **... الذي **عبّر** غضب الله عـنا.*

*المسيح **... الذي البحر والريـح **يُطيعانه*

*المسيح **... الذي مات لكي **يعطينا** الحيــاة*

*المسيح **... الذي **حــررنا** من سلــطة إبلــيس*

*المسيح **... الذي **لم يمرض** يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض *

*المسيح **... الذي **له الســلطان** على الأرواح الشـريـرة*

*المسيح **... الذي** يحرر** من عبودتة المال والنجاسة والشر*

*المسيح **... **الخـالق** أعـين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخــلاص *

*المسيح **... **المغير** شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل*

*المسيح **... **الذي به** كان كل شئ وبغيره لم يكن شيئاً ممـا كـان*

*المسيح **... **الكائن** قبل كل الدهور والذي سيأتي وسيملك الى الأبد*

*المسيح ... الذي ستسجد له كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل درسيي
+++ أؤكد على ما قاله أخى الحبيب فريدى ، بأن معرفة الإله الحقيقى ، تنبنى على أنه قادر على العمل البنــّاء فى حياتك ، بينما الشيطان يهدم حياة الإنسان ، يهدم روحه وإنسانيته .
+++ الإله الحقيقى يسمعك ويستجيب لك ويقودك للحياة الفاضلة المقدسة ، من كل القلب وليس بمظاهر كاذبة ، الإله الحقيقى فاعل وليس مفعولاً به ، فإنه هو الذى يدافع عنك ، ولا يطالبك بحمل السلاح للدفاع عنه وعن عقيدته ، هو الذى ينصرك وليس أنه يطلب منك أن تنصره .
+++ وهو الذى منح المؤمنين به -- الشهداء والمنتقلين --  فردوس النعيم ، وهو الأمر الأكيد ، وليس مجرد أوهام وإدعاءات باطلة ، هو الأمر الأكيد المثبت بظهورات هؤلاء القديسين والمعجزات التى يعملها الله بواسطتهم ، لكى يثبت لنا الفرح والمجد الذى يعيش فيه هؤلاء الذين ثبتوا على إيمانه إلى النفس الأخير . ++ إننا نعيش فى غنى روحى عظيم وليس له مثيل ، والذى يذوق الحلو يعرف مرارة المر ، والذى يعيش الغنى يعرف ذل الفقر ،  فنحن نتكلم عن إختبار وليس عن أوهام ولا غطرسة ولا تصلف وعصبية عمياء .
++++ لذلك فإننا لا نخشى من الحوار العقلانى ، بينما نهرب من المناقشات الغبية ، لأن إنجيلنا أمرنا بالرد على كل من يسألنا ، بشرط عدم الحماقة فى الحوار .


----------



## drcee (7 أكتوبر 2008)

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في كتابه (الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح) في معرض حديثه عن تفرق النصارى وتلاعبهم بالانجيل تحريفًا وتغييرًا وإخفاءً. قال رحمه الله: وقد اختلف النصارى في عامة ما وقع فيه الغلط حتى في الصلب، فمنهم من يقول المصلوب لم يكن المسيح بل الشبه كما يقول المسلمون. ومنهم من يقر بعبوديته لله وينكر الحلول والاتحاد كالاريوسيه. ومنهم من ينكر الاتحاد وأَن أَقر بالحلول كالنسطورية.
ياباشا المسيحين ايضا يقولو ان القرأن حرفة عثمان ابن عفان لانة كان مكتوب ايام ابوبكر وبعد كدة عمر ابن الخطاب وهو لاغى الاثنين وكتب واحد تانى هل هذا صحيح


----------



## jokonda (7 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في كتابه (الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح) في معرض حديثه عن تفرق النصارى وتلاعبهم بالانجيل تحريفًا وتغييرًا وإخفاءً. قال رحمه الله: وقد اختلف النصارى في عامة ما وقع فيه الغلط حتى في الصلب، فمنهم من يقول المصلوب لم يكن المسيح بل الشبه كما يقول المسلمون. ومنهم من يقر بعبوديته لله وينكر الحلول والاتحاد كالاريوسيه. ومنهم من ينكر الاتحاد وأَن أَقر بالحلول كالنسطورية.
> ياباشا المسيحين ايضا يقولو ان القرأن حرفة عثمان ابن عفان لانة كان مكتوب ايام ابوبكر وبعد كدة عمر ابن الخطاب وهو لاغى الاثنين وكتب واحد تانى هل هذا صحيح



الشيعه هم الذين يقولون ذلك و ليس نحن أهل السنه


----------



## drcee (7 أكتوبر 2008)

يعنى كدة الاسلام فية مذهبين مثل الانجيل فية 4 مذاهب يبقى من فيهم الاصدق


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> يعنى كدة الاسلام فية مذهبين مثل الانجيل فية 4 مذاهب يبقى من فيهم الاصدق



الانجيل فيه اربع مذاهب؟
معلومة خاطئة يا صديقي

راجع معلوماتك قبل ان تعتمدها في المنتدى

تحياتي لشخصك


----------



## fredyyy (8 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> يعنى كدة الاسلام فية مذهبين مثل الانجيل فية *4* مذاهب يبقى من فيهم الاصدق


 


*عزيزي drcee*

*المقارنة هنا ليست منصفة *

*فما هو وجه المقارنة بين كلام الله في الأناجيل وكلام الناس*

*فالشهود الأربعة على كل ما حدث أيام المسيح *

*ُيؤكد وُيثبت ويتحد في الموضوعات وهي *

*1 - ولادة المسيح الفريدة*

*2 - حيــــاة المسيح الطاهرة *

*3 - سلطـــــان المسيح المعجزي*

*4 - حب المسيح للخطاة وكراهيته للخطية*

*5 - الاجماع على قدرة المسيح على غفران الخطايا*

*6 - التأكيد على ثبات وجهة المسيح لصُنع الفداء بالصليب*

*7 - التأكيد على قدرة المسيح على إقامة نفسة من الأموات وضمان الأبدية للمؤمنين به*


----------



## نبيل توفيق (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اما الذين يجهلون الحقائق 
فهذا مصدرة ثلاثة 
****اولهما عن عدم معرفة  ****  نلتسم لة العذر *** ونقول له ان الجهل بالحقيقة لا تعني عدم وجودها   وهذا اتي من المثل القائل ( ان القانون لا يحمي المغفلين )
***ثانيهما عن معرفة مغلوطة ****نلتمس لهم العذر ايضا ونقول انها مسؤلية القائمين والمعلميين الذين يأكلون ويشربون ويركبون سيارات من وراء هذا العمل  فالراعي مسؤل عن رعيتة  فهي مسألة الرعاة وان شاء الله يحاسبون علي تقصيرهم هذا 
**** ثالثهما المغرضون ******     وهؤلا هم يقلبون الحقائق عن عمد  لمصالح ومأرب في ذهنهم   وهؤلاء الناس قال عنهم المسيح لة كل المجد   لابد ان تأتي العثرات ولكن ويل لمن تأتي بة العثرات   اما دور الرعاة والعلم وهو توضيح الحقائق فعندئذ لا يكون لكلام هؤلاء مصداقية 
***************************************************************
****وادخل الي الموضع 
****ما هي المسيحية 
****المسيحية هي الانجيل 
***وما هو الانجيل 
***هو البشري او الخبر السار 
***ومن اين يأتي الخبر 
***لن يأتي خبر سوي من حدث
***وما هو الحدث 
**هو الخلاص الذي قدمة الله للانسان في تجسدة وموتة  والذي بقيامتة داس الموت 
**** اذن الحدث لة  من الناحية العلمية يمكن ان يوثق
اسالكم ما هي وسائل توثيق الحدث اي كان 
لا يوجد سوي اربعة طرق او وسائل لتوثيق الحدث 
وما هما 
اذا ما فكر الانسان يعرفهم 
اولا ينظر الي محيطة 
فاذا  ارتبط رجل بأمرأة    اليس هذا حدثا 
كيف يوثق هذا الحدث 
***
**اول وسيلة انة يقوم بدعوة الناس  والعروس ايضا تدعو ليروا الحدث  ويصبحون شاهد عيان فيثبت الحدث في اذهانهم
**ثاني وسيلة هي التدوين او الكتابة وهو وصف الحدس فيما يسمي محضر الجواز  فيثبت الحدث في اوراق
***ثالث وسيلة التصوير   يدعون المصور ليلتقط لهم صورا تذكارية فيثبت الحدث في مشاهدتة
****رابع وسيلة  هي ما يتركة الحدث من اثر 
ماذا يعني هذا 
يعني ان المرأة تركت بيت ابيها وذهبت لبيت رجل جديد هو زوجها  واصبح الموضوع جاهز للانجاب 
وبعد فترة تتوالي اثار هذا الحدث من وجود اولاد 
هذة هي وسائل تثبيت الحدث وتوثيقة 
***فذا ما وجد احد هذة الاثباتات  يكون دليل قاطع عل حدوث الحدث 
**واذا ما وجد اثنين يكون دليل وبرهان 
***يكون دليل وبرهان وحجة كمان 
*** فاذا ما وجد الاربعة فهذا ينقلنا الي عصر الحدث لنعيش فية 
**** فالمسيحية حدث ولها هذة الوسائل الربعة رؤية العيان  لانها منذ ان حدثت وحتي الان ما زلنا نتكلم نفس اللغة ونعيش في نفس المكان  فكان هناك ما يسمونة تواترا   فانقلت الاحداث ***بشهادة الشهود جيل وراء جيل 
اما التصوير قد يزعم بعض الناس انة لا توجد كمرات للتصوير في ايامها 
*****مردود ذلك انهم يجهلون الصور التي صورها الفرعون منذ اكثر من اربعة الاف سنة من الحدث  موجودة 
اما الكتابة هي مادونة الوحي الالهي في الانجيل 
اماما يتركة الحدث من اثر 
فهذا لا يحصي   علي مر الاجيال من ايما واستشهاد  ونقل للجبال وظهو ر النور في القبر  بكنيسة القيامة القيامة  بمكان الحدث
وقد  كان لهذا الحدث وسيلة خامسة  وهي تحقيقة للنبوات 
اذن لا يمكن ان يخطر ببال بعض الناس انة لم سحدث هذا الحدث 
وان ما يدعونة يبطلة العقل وليس العلم 
*** لان ما يقول انة وثيقة هي من القرن الرابع  وجدوا اختلاف 
هذا يعني ان كان عندهم الذي ليس بة اخطاء  حتي عرفوا ان الترجمات بها اخطاء 
اذن ما وجد من وسائق قبل ذلك كان صحيح 
الوسائق موجودة منذ القرن الاول 
 اما ما يقولونة  هذا معاني مختلفة لشئ واحد 
 فكل كلمة لها اكثر من معني 
حتي الكتاب الذي يوضح معاني الكلمات هو القاموس   لو اكثر من معني 
 وكل كلمة في القاموس الواحد لها اكثر من معني 
وكل قاموس يختلف في توضيحة عن القواميس الاخري 
*** لوجود اربعة اناجيل يمكن للرجوع الي اجابتي علي سؤال  لماذا اربعة اناجيل او نطلب من الادارة صاحبة الامتياز والتصرف وضع هذا الرابط هنا 
حيث ان معلماتي ضعيفة علي النت ولا استطيع القيام بذلك  هذا بعد اذنها طبعا


 وشكرا


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ترجمة الرسالة الى اللغة الانجليزية:

قام العالم كيفن ادجيكومب بترجمة الرسالة الى اللغة الانجليزية في 27 يولية 1999 - بيركلى - كاليفورنيا


اليك نص ترجمة الرسالة للانجليزية:


BEGINNING OF THE PREFACE FOR THE GOSPELS OF SAINT JEROME THE PRESBYTER
To the blessed Pope Damasus, from Jerome,
You urge me to make a new work from the old, and that I might sit as a kind of judge over the versions of ******ure dispersed throughout the whole world, and that I might resolve which among such vary, and which of these they may be which truly agree with the Greek. Pious work, yet perilous presumption, to change the old and aging language of the world , to carry it back to infancy, for to judge others is to invite judging by all of them. Is there indeed any learned or unlearned man, who when he picks up the volume in his hand, and takes a single taste of it, and sees what he will have read to differ, might not instantly raise his voice, calling me a forger, proclaiming me now to be a sacrilegious man, that I might dare to add, to change, or to correct anything in the old books? Against such infamy I am consoled by two causes: that it is you, who are the highest priest, who so orders, and truth is not to be what might vary, as even now I am vindicated by the witness of slanderers. If indeed faith is administered by the Latin version, they might respond by which, for they are nearly as many as the books! If, however, truth is to be a seeking among many, why do we not now return to the Greek originals to correct those mistakes which either through faulty translators were set forth, or through confident but unskilled were wrongly revised, or through sleeping ***ibes either were added or were changed? Certainly, I do not discuss the Old Testament, which came from the Seventy Elders in the Greek language, changing in three steps until it arrived with us [Hebrew > Greek > Latin]. Nor do I seek what Aquila, or what Symmachus may think, or why Theodotion may walk the middle of the road between old and new. This may be the true translation which the Apostles have approved. I now speak of the New Testament, which is undoubtedly Greek, except the Apostle Matthew, who had first set forth the Gospel of Christ in Hebrew letters in Judea. This (Testament) certainly differs in our language, and is led in the way of different streams; it is necessary to seek the single fountainhead. I pass over those books which are called by the name of Lucian and Hesychius, for which a few men wrongly claim authority, who anyway were not allowed to revise either in the Old Instrument after the Seventy Translators, or to pour out revisions in the New; with the ******ures previously translated into the languages of many nations, the additions may now be shown to be false. Therefore, this present little preface promises only the four Gospels, the order of which is Matthew, Mark, Luke, John, revised in comparison with only old Greek books. They do not disagree with many familiar Latin readings, as we have kept our pen in control, but only those in which the sense will have been seen to have changed (from the Greek) are corrected; the rest remain as they have been. We have also copied the lists which Eusebius the bishop of Caesarea, following Ammonius of Alexandria, set out in ten numbers, as they are had in the Greek, so that if any may then wish through diligence to make known what in the Gospels may be either the same, or similar, or singular, he may learn their differences. This is great, since indeed error has sunk into our books; while concerning the same thing, one Evangelist has said more, into another they have added because they thought it inferior; or while another has differently expressed the same sense, whichever one of the four he had read first, he will revise the other to the version he values most. Whence it happened how in our time that all have been mixed; in Mark are many things of Luke, and even of Matthew; turned backwards in Matthew are many things of John and of Mark, yet in the remaining others, they are found to be correct. When, therefore, you will have read the lists which are attached below, the confusion of errors is removed, and you will know all the similar passages, and the singular ones, wherever you may turn to. In the first list, the four agree, Matthew, Mark, Luke, John; in the second, three, Matthew, Mark, John; in the third, three, Matthew, Luke, John; in the fourth, three, Matthew, Mark, John; in the fifth, two, Matthew, Luke; in the sixth, two, Matthew, Mark; in the seventh, two, Matthew, John; in the eighth, two, Luke, Mark; in the ninth, two, Luke, John; in the tenth some peculiar ones are given which the others don't have. Separately in the Gospels are numbered sections of unequal length, beginning with one and increasing to the end of the books. This is written before the passage in black, and it has under it a red number, which shows to which of the ten (lists) to proceed, with the first number to be sought in the list. Therefore, when the book is open, for example, if you will wish to know of this or that chapter in which list they may be, you will immediately be shown by the lower number. Returning to the beginning (of the book) in which the different lists are brought together, and immediately finding the same lists by the title in front, by that same number which you had sought in the Evangelist, which you will find marked in the in******ion, you may also view other similar passages, the numbers of which you may note there. And when you know them, you will return to the single volumes, and immediately finding the number which you will have noted before, you will learn the places in which either the same things or similar things were said.
I wish that in Christ you may be well, and that you will remember me, most blessed Pope.
END OF THE PREFACE FOR THE GOSPELS OF SAINT JEROME THE PRESBYTER

translated by Kevin P. Edgecomb,as far as I am able to find, this is the first translation of the full letter into 
English, modern or otherwise. 27 July 1999, Berkeley, California

http://www.bombaxo.com/jerome.html



ترجمة الرسالة الى العربية


ترجمة نص الرسالة الى العربية


بداية مقدمة الاناجيل للقديس جيروم القس
للبابا المبارك داماسوس من جيروم


لقد دفعتني لصنع عمل جديد من القديم ، وانني قد اجلس كنوع من الحكم على ترجمات الكتاب المنتشره في جميع أنحاء العالم أجمع ، وإنني قد احلل بين تلك التي تختلف ، و التي حقا تتفق مع اليونانيه.

عمل ورع ، ومع افتراض خطر ، لتغيير اللغة القديمةو الشائخة للعالم ، لاعادتهاالى الطفولة ،لان الحكم على الاخرين هو قبول الحكم منهم.

هل هناك حقا أي متعلم أو رجل أمي ، الذي عندما يلتقط الكتاب في يده ، و يتذوق احد فقراته ، ويرى ما سيقرأ على اختلاف ، ربما يرفع صوته ، مناديا بانني مزور ، معلنا بانني رجل مدنس ، لانني تجرأت على ان أضيف ، او اغيير ، او اصحح اي شيء في الكتب القديمة؟


امام الاساءة لسمعتي انا متعزى بسببين : انه أنت ، الكاهن الاعلى، الذي تآمر بذلك ، والحق غير متغير , مثلما الان انا تبررت بشهادة من مشوهي السمعة.

اذا كان فعلا الايمان مقدم بالترجمة اللاتينية ، لأنها قد تستجيب بها ، لأنها هي ما يصل الى ما يقرب من الكتب! ولكن اذا كان الحق منشود من بين كثيرين ، فلماذا لا نعود الآن إلى ألاصول اليونانية لتصحيح هذه الاخطاء التي وضعت إما عن طريق المترجمين المخطئين ، او من خلال الترجمة المؤكدة و لكن بواسطة مراجعين غير المهرة او من خلال غفوة النساخ اما اضيفت او تم تغييرت ؟

بالتأكيد ، انا لا اناقش العهد القديم ، الذي اتى من السبعين شيخا باللغة اليونانيه ، متبدلا في ثلاث خطوات حتى وصل الينا [العبري ثم اليوناني ثم اللاتيني].


كما انني لا التمس فكر اكويلا ، او سيماخوس ، او لماذا ثيودوتون يسير منتصف الطريق بين القديم والجديد. لان هذه قد تكون الترجمة الصحيحة التي يستحسنها الرسل.


انا الآن اتكلم عن العهد الجديد ، الذي لا شك باليونانيه ، الا الرسول متى ، والذي كتب انجيل المسيح بحروف عبرية لليهود


هذا الانجيل بالتأكيد يختلف في لغتنا ، و قد سار في طريق من تيارات مختلفة ؛ ومن الضروري التماس المنبع الرئيسي الوحيد.


لقد عبرت على تلك الكتب التي يطلق عليها اسم لوسيان و هيسيخيوس ، حيث ادعي عدد قليل السلطة والذين على اي حال لم يسمح لهم لتعديل اى من السند القديم بعد السبعينية ، أو وضع تنقيحات فى العهد الجديد ؛ بعد ترجمت هذه الكتب الى لغات شعوب عديدة ، ظهرت هذه الاضافات كاذبة.


لذلك ، هذا التقديم الصغير يشير فقط الى الاربعة اناجيل ، حسب الترتيب من: متى ، مرقس ، لوقا ، يوحنا ، منقحة بالمقارنة مع الكتب اليونانيه القديمة فقط.


انها لا نختلف مع كثير من القراءات مالوفه اللاتينية ، كما ابقينا جهودنا تحت السيطرة ، و لكن تلك التي سيرى الحس تغيرها ستصحح من اليونانية البقية تبقى كما كانت.


ولدينا ايضا نسخنا قوائم يوسابيوس اسقف قيصرية ، بعد امونيوس الاسكندري ، الموضوعة في عشرة أرقام ، كما كانت في اليونانيه ، لذلك اذا اراد احدا بمجهود معرفة ما في الاناجيل اما الارقام نفسها ، او مشابها او المفردة ، عليه ان يتعلم الاختلافات


هذا شيء عظيم ، لأن الواقع خطأ قد غرقت في اعمالنا الكتب ؛ حين يتعلق الأمر نفسه ، وقد قالت أحد البشائر اكثر ، وفي آخر أضافت لانهم اعتقدوا انها ادنى ؛ او آخر قد عبر عن نفس الحس باختلاف ، أي واحد من اربعة تمت قراته اولا، سوف ينقح الاخر الى الترجمة الاكثر قيمة


من حيث انه حدث في عصرنا كيف ان الكل اختلط ؛ في مرقس اشياء كثيرة من لوقا ، وحتى من متى بالرجوع الى الوراء في متى اشياء كثيرة من يوحنا و مرقس ، ولكن في ما تبقى من غيرهم ، وجد صحيحا.


عند ذلك ، ستتاح لك قراءة القوائم المعلقة ادناه ، لذلك الالتباس فقد تم ازالة الخطأ ، وانك ستعرف كل مقاطع مماثلة ، والمفردة منها ، اينما كنت.


في القائمة الاولى : اتفاق الاربعة ، متى ، مرقس ، لوقا ، يوحنا وفي الثانية : اتفاق الثلاثة ، متى ، مرقس ، يوحناوفي الثالثة : اتفاق الثلاثة ، متى ، لوقا ، يوحنا وفي الرابعة : اتفاق الثلاثة ، متى ، مرقس , يوحنا وفي الخامسة : اتفاق الاثنين ، متى ، لوقا وفي السادسه : اتفاق الاثنان ، متى ، مرقس وفي السابعه : اثنين ، متى ، و يوحنا وفي الثامنة:اثنان ، لوقا ، مرقس وفي التاسعه:اثنين ، لوقا و يوحنا وفي العاشرة: النقاط الخاصة تلك الغير موجودة في الاخرين.


بشكل منفصل في الاناجيل قد اصبحت اقسام مرقمة غير متساويه الطول ، تبدا بواحد و تزيد حتى نهاية الكتب. هذه الاعداد مكتوبة قبل الفقرات باللون الاسود ، و تحته عدد باللون الاحمر يشير الى اي قائمة من العشرة للتواصل مع الرقم الاول الظاهر في القائمة.


لذلك ، عند فتح الكتاب ، على سبيل المثال ، اذا رغبت في معرفة من هذا الفصل او ذاك يوجد في قائمة ، سيظهر لك على الفور بالرقم السفلي


بالعودة الى بداية (الكتاب) التي جاء بها القوائم المختلفة معا وعلى الفور ستعثر على نفس القائمة بالعنوان في المقدمة ، بنفس العدد الذي رايته بالانجيل ، الذي ستجده مشار اليه في الاهداء يمكنك ايضا النظر الى مقاطع اخرى مماثلة ، والاعداد التي يمكنك ملاحظتها هناك.


وعندما تعرفهم ، ستعود للمواضيع المفردة ، وعلى الفور ستعثر على عدد الذى لاحظته من قبل ، ستتعلم المواضع التي اما الاشياء نفسها او مشابها لها كما قيل.

أتمنى لكم بالصحة الجيدة في المسيح ، و ان تذكرني في صلاتك ، ايها البابا المعظم


نهاية مقدمة الاناجيل للقديس جيروم القس


ترجمت من قبل كيفن ادجيكومب ، بحسب قدرتي ، وهذه هي أول ترجمة كاملة للرسالة الى الانكليزيه الحديثة او خلاف ذلك. 27 تموز / يولية 1999 ، بيركلي ، كاليفورنيا




رسالة القديس جيروم الى داماسوس 


بابا روما





رسالة القديس جيروم الى داماسوس الاول بابا روما (383 ميلادية) القرن الرابع الميلادي:





بطلب من داماسوس الاول بابا روما قام القديس جيروم بترجمة الكتاب المقدس من لغاته الاصلية الى اللغة اللاتينية:



العهد القديم من العبرية - العهد الجديد من اليونانية




لم تكن هذه الترجمة اللاتينية هي الاولى من نوعها بل كانت هناك ترجمات كثيرة لاتينية للكتاب المقدس. و قد بدأت ترجمة الكتاب المقدس بعهديه الى اللغة اللاتينية من القرن الثاني.




و تشير كتب التاريخ الكنسي ان العلامة ترتليان احد الاباء اللاتين من القرن الثاني الميلادى انه كان يترجم الايات التي يتقبسها من الكتاب المقدس من لغتها الاصلية الى اللاتينية.





كما كان القديس كبريان الشهيد من ضمن الاباء اللاتين من القرن الثالث الميلادي الذين الفوا كتبا باللغة اللاتينية تحتوي على اقتباسات من الكتاب المقدس.





ايضا القديس اغسطينوس احد الاباء اللاتين من القرن الرابع الميلادي كان يقتبس من الكتاب المقدس باللغة اللاتينية.




عرفت جميع الترجمات اللاتينية و كتابات الاباء باللغة اللاتينية بـ اللاتيني القديم ( VITUS LATINUS) 




و قد انتشرت الترجمات اللاتينية القديمة في شمال افريقيا حيث كانت اللغة اللاتينية هي اللغة الاولى للسكان. فيما يعرف باللاتيني الافريقي (African Latin).




بينما في اوروبا كان الكتاب المقدس مازال يقرأ باللغة اليونانية بالرغم من ان اللغة اللاتينية هي لغة التخاطب العامية بين الناس





حيث نجد ان هيبوليتوس كاهن روما كان يكتب مؤلفاته باللغة اليونانية في القرن الثالث الميلادي.





ثم انتشرت الترجمات اللاتينية في اوروبا بعد ذلك فيما يعرف بـ اللاتيني الاوروبي (European Latin).





الا انه ظهرت ترجمات لاتينية كثيرة قام بها مترجمين بغير دراية بعمليات الترجمة الدقيقة فظهرت ترجمات معيبة او غير دقيقة او تحتوى على اخطاء




اختلاف القراءات ظهر في الترجمة اللاتينية و ليس في الاصول اليونانية بسبب:

1- تشعبها ما بين افريقي و اوروبي

2- تكليف مترجمين غير اكفاء بعملية الترجمة

3- نشوء ترجمات لاتينية غير دقيقة





بالرغم من ظهور الترجمة اللاتينية الفولجاتا ( (VOLGATEالتى قم بترجمتها القديس جيروم بالقرن الرابع الميلادي الا انه استمر استخدام الترجمات اللاتينية القديمة في افريقيا حتى القرن الخامس و السادس الميلادى.




مازالت توجد مخطوطات باللغة اللاتينية القديمة باقية حتى الان.





تحليل الرسالة:

(1) 
You urge me to make a new work from the old, and that I might sit as a kind of judge over the versions of ******ure dispersed throughout the whole world, and that I might resolve which among such vary, and which of these they may be which truly agree with the Greek.



قام القديس جيروم بترجمة الكتاب المقدس الى اللغة اللاتينية الفولجاتا و اعتبارها عمل حديث كما اعتبر الترجمة اللاتينية المعاصرة عمل قديم.



هنا يشعر القديس جيروم بانه كقاضي يحكم على الترجمات الكتاب المقدس التي انتشرت في جميع انحاء العالم.




ثم يأتى دور القديس جيروم بمحاولة الفصل بين الترجمات غير الدقيقة و الترجمات التى تتفق بالحقيقة مع النص اليوناني





(2)

Pious work, yet perilous presumption, to change the old and aging language of the world , to carry it back to infancy, for to judge others is to invite judging by all of them.



انه عمل ورع و تقي ما قام به القديس جيروم حيث صنع من العتيق جديدا استعادة حيوية وشباب لغة العالم القديم.



هنا ويقبل القديس جيروم انتقاد الاخرين له 




(3)

Is there indeed any learned or unlearned man, who when he picks up the volume in his hand, and takes a single taste of it, and sees what he will have read to differ, might not instantly raise his voice, calling me a forger, proclaiming me now to be a sacrilegious man, that I might dare to add, to change, or to correct anything in the old books?


هنا يضع القديس جيروم الصورة كاملة امام الباب داماسوس و يعلن انه قد لا يستسيغ الناس الترجمة اللاتينية الجديدة ( الفولجاتا ) و قد يتهمه الاخرين انه قد اضاف او غير او صحح في الكتب القديمة ( اللاتينية القديمة).




هذا العمل كان لابد منه حيث كانت المخطوطات اللاتينية القديمة تحتوى على تعبيرات غير دقيقة في ترجمتها 





(4)

Against such infamy I am consoled by two causes: that it is you, who are the highest priest, who so orders, and truth is not to be what might vary, as even now I am vindicated by the witness of slanderers.


يتعزى القديس جيروم بانه لم يفعل ذلك من نفسه بل بامر من البابا داماسوس شخصيا كما انه قد تبرر بشهادة اناس من مشوهي السمعة حيث اشادوا بترجمته



(5)
If indeed faith is administered by the Latin version, they might respond by which, for they are nearly as many as the books! If, however, truth is to be a seeking among many, why do we not now return to the Greek originals to correct those mistakes which either through faulty translators were set forth, or through confident but unskilled were wrongly revised, or through sleeping ***ibes either were added or were changed?



يصرح القديس جيروم بان اذا كان الايمان مدبر في الترجمة اللاتينية فعلينا الرجوع الى الاصول اليونانية لتصحيح الاخطاء الواردة في الترجمة اللاتينية اما عن طريق:


1- خطأ المترجمين
2- خطأ المراجعين
3- سهو النساخ




(6)

Certainly, I do not discuss the Old Testament, which came from the Seventy Elders in the Greek language, changing in three steps until it arrived with us [Hebrew > Greek > Latin]. 


لم يناقش القديس جيروم العهد القديم الذى وصل الينا عن الترجمة السبعينية ( السبعين شيخا ) بامر من بطليموس الثاني في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد.



و قد مر العهد القديم بثلاث مراحل هي : العبرية ( اللغة الاصلية ) ثم اليونانية ( السبعينية ) القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد ثم اللاتينية ( الفولجاتا للقديس جيروم ) القرن الرابع الميلادي.




(7)

Nor do I seek what Aquila, or what Symmachus may think, or why Theodotion may walk the middle of the road between old and new. This may be the true translation which the Apostles have approved.



لا يعلق القديس جيروم على افكار اكويلا او سيماخوس او لماذا اتخذ ثيودوتون طريقا وسطا بين القديم و الجديد لانه قد تكون ترجمتهم هي الترجمة الصحيحة و المقبولة عند الرسل.




(8)

I now speak of the New Testament, which is undoubtedly Greek, except the Apostle Matthew, who had first set forth the Gospel of Christ in Hebrew letters in Judea. 



يصرح القديس جيروم بان العهد الجديد لا ريب في انه مكتوب باللغة اليونانية ماعدا انجيل متى الرسول الذي وضع اولا انجيل المسيح بالحروف العبرية في اليهودية.




(9)

This (Testament) certainly differs in our language, and is led in the way of different streams; it is necessary to seek the single fountainhead.




يشير القديس جيروم الى ان انجيل متى العبرى يختلف في لغته العبرية عن اللغة اللاتينية و انه يجب الرجوع الى المصدر الاساسي الوحيد للكتاب المقدس





(10)
I pass over those books which are called by the name of Lucian and Hesychius, for which a few men wrongly claim authority, who anyway were not allowed to revise either in the Old Instrument after the Seventy Translators, or to pour out revisions in the New; with the ******ures previously translated into the languages of many nations, the additions may now be shown to be false.




يشير القديس جيروم الى عبوره على مجموعة من الكتب منسوبة الى لوسيان و هيسيخيوس الذين لم يسمح لهم بتعديل العهد القديم او الجديد 





(11)
Therefore, this present little preface promises only the four Gospels, the order of which is Matthew, Mark, Luke, John, revised in comparison with only old Greek books.




يشير القديس الى مقدمته التى وضعها الخاصة بالاناجيل الاربعة بالترتيب التالى: متى و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا و انه قام بتنقيحها من الاصول اليونانية فقط.




(12)
They do not disagree with many familiar Latin readings, as we have kept our pen in control, but only those in which the sense will have been seen to have changed (from the Greek) are corrected; the rest remain as they have been. 



يصرح القديس جيروم بانه وضع قلمه تحت السيطرة ما عدا القراءات التى اختلفت اعاد صياغتها من الاصل اليوناني اما باقي المقدمة فظل كما هو


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

محمدية موحدة قال:


> السند هو الذي يكشف ما إن كان انجيلكم محرف ام لا
> كان الانجيل قد اختفى 4 قرون ثم فجأة يأتي حلقية و يقول
> هاقد وجدت الانجيل في إحدى الخزائن
> لا يوجد إنسان عاقل على وجه الأرض يصدق بذلك


 
طبعا لا يوجد عاقل ودارس يقول كلامك 
اين دليلك؟؟
لم يختفي الانجيل كما تزعمي كذبا 


وهذا هو سند الانجيل

سند الانجيل

ينتقد الكثيرين الإنجيل ويقولون أن الإنجيل لا يملك سند قوي وانه في القرون الأولى كان هناك الكثير من الكتب التي ادعت انها للرسل. ولكن ما لا يعلمه المعترضين: 
1.الليتورجيا: إننا كأرثوذكس نملك أقوى سند للكتاب المقدس وهو الليتورجيا وتعود الليتورجيا لما قبل كتابة العهد الجديد بل ويرى الباحثون أن الرسل أنفسهم اقتبسوا الكثير من الليتورجيا. لكن الدراسات البروتستانتية التي يقتبس منها الكثيرين حول العهد الجديد لا تبحث في الليتورجيا لأنهم رفضوا التقليد الشريف. 
2.التقليد الشريف: الذي انتقل جيل بعد جيل، سنة بعد سنة. يذكر لنا أسفار العهد الجديد كلها إلا انه كان اختلاف بين بعض الآباء وليس الجميع حول بعض الأسفار في العهد الجديد مثل سفر الرؤيا ولكن الأناجيل الأربعة لم يكونوا موضع شك أبداً. أما الأناجيل المنحولة فلم تذكر عند الآباء إلا كونها محرفة من قبل جماعة ظهرت سنة 150 ميلادي تدعي المعرفة "الغنوصية" فكتبوا بعض الكتب في القرن الثالث. 
3.المخطوطات: نملك الآن مخطوطات تعود للقرن الأول لمعظم العهد الجديد، أما الأناجيل المنحولة فأقدم مخطوطة تعود للقرن الثالث. ولا يوجد كتاب في العالم يملك نفس عدد مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس هذا ما يؤكد ان المسيحيين واليهود لا يمكن ان يفرطوا بالكتاب المقدس. 
4.الأيقونات أيقونات تعود للقرون الثلاثة الأولى ترسم مواضيع مثل: (الصلب، الولادة، الكفن...) ومن المعلوم انه في ذلك الزمان لم يكن الجميع يكتب، فمنهم من كان يرسم وكما يقول الآباء الأيقونة كتاب مرسوم نستطيع التأمل فيها. 
5.اقتباسات الآباء: لقد قام احد الباحثين بعمل دراسة عن اقتباسات لسبعة آباء في الكنيسة وهم (يوستين الشهيد ، القديس ايريناوس ، اكليمندس الإسكندري ، العلامة أوريجانوس ، ترتليان ، هبوليتس ، يوسابيوس)، ولم يبحث عن اقتباسات غيرهم مثل (كبريانوس، بوليكاربوس (الذي اقتبس بعض الجمل من العهد الجديد وقال "كما جاء في الكتب"،وغيره من القديسين) فتوصل ان العدد بلغ 36289 اقتباس من العهد الجديد، أي اننا من كتابات سبعة اشخاص في القرون الثلاثة الأولى يمكننا ان نكتب العهد الجديد كاملاً إلا احد عشر أية كما توصل بعض العلماء. وانا قمت ببحث بسيط جداً حول اقتباسات القديس كبريانوس في احد الرسائل فتوصلت ان العدد هو 38 اقتباس من العهد الجديد ومن الصعب عمل دراسة عن كل اقتباسات الآباء لكن يمكننا عمل بعض الدراسات. 
6.مجامع كنسية: هناك الكثير من المجامع المحلية التي قامت رداً على موضوع ما، فمثلاً هناك مجمع اللاذقية لكننا لا نعرف متى عقد بالتحديد لكن على الأكيد قبل القرن الرابع للميلاد يذكر أسماء كل الأسفار المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس وهناك مجمع هبو في القرن الرابع وغيرهم كثير. 
7. الهراطقة: لقد استشهد الهراطقة بالعهد الجديد ايضاً مثل (فالنتينوس (140م)، هيراكليون وغيرهم). استشهاد الهراطقة بالكتاب المقدس يؤكد أن العهد الجديد كتب في القرن الأول فقد اقتبسوا من : متى ولوقا ويوحنا و الرسالة إلى اهل رومية وأهل كورنثوس (الأولى) وأفسس وكولوسى و إلى تيموثاؤس (الأولى) وأفسس وغلاطية وعبرانيين، ومن رسالة بطرس الأولى وسفر الرؤيا. 
8. مخطوطات قديمة: هناك بعض المخطوطات القديمة بعضها يذكر ان مرقس كاتب الإنجيل مثل مخطوطة حديثة تم اكتشافها ومخطوطات اخرى كاتبها مستقيم الرأىمثل (رسالة برنابا (حوالى 100م) يقتبس من العهد الجديد ويقول "كُتب"، الدياديكية (تعليم الرسل الأثنى عشر) (100م) يقتبس ويقول "كما هى عندكم فى الإنجيل") وغيرهم كثير. واقتباس هذه الكتب من الكتاب المقدس يؤكد ان العهد الجديد كتب في القرن الأول. 
9.الدقة التاريخية في الإنجيل: وخاصة سفر أعمال الرسل فقد قال احد العلماء (السير وليم) وهو احد علماء الأثار وكان يعتبر ان سفر اعمال الرسل كتب فيما بعد، فجاء يوم يريد ان يكتب كتاب عن تاريخ الشرق القديم فبعد بحث طويل اكتشف ان مرقس مؤرخ من الدرجة الأولى وأن سفر أعمال الرسل يعود يعود للقرن الأول بدون مناقشة. ولقد قام احد الباحثين عمل دراسة من ستة صفحات حول صحة العهد الجديد تاريخياً. (راجع صفحة 80 إلى 86 من كتاب وقرار لجوش مكدويل). فهذه الدقة التاريخية في الإنجيل تؤكد ان العهد الجديد كتب في القرن الأول.


----------



## مينا فوزى كامل (21 نوفمبر 2008)

غبى من يدعى ان الكتاب المقدس محرف
لانه يكفر بقدرة الله على حماية كتبة
فهل يعقل ان الله يقف عاجز امام حفظ كتابة
مش عارف دول اغبياء ولا يجب محاورة الاغبياء انا اسف على كلامى بس انا مدايق  من الموضوع دااااااااا
لانهم مش بيشغلم العقل


----------



## fredyyy (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مينا فوزى كامل قال:


> غبى من يدعى ان الكتاب المقدس محرف
> لانه يكفر بقدرة الله على *حماية كتبة*
> *فهل يعقل* ان الله يقف عاجز امام *حفظ كتابة*


 


*رائع أخي مينا فوزي كامل *

*رد منطقي أكثر من رائع للفاهمين*

*فالله عندما يكتب يحفظ ما يكتب لأنه الله*

*والذي لا يستطيع أن يحفظ لن يكون الله. فالله يستطيع كل شئ*

إشعياء 40 : 22 
*الْجَالِسُ عَلَى كُرَةِ الأَرْضِ* وَسُكَّانُهَا كَالْجُنْدُبِ. *الَّذِي يَنْشُرُ* السَّمَاوَاتِ كَسَرَادِقَ *وَيَبْسُطُهَا كَخَيْمَةٍ* لِلسَّكَنِ. 

*من يجلس ... وينشر ... ويبسط ... ألا يحفظ كلامه !!!*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 فبراير 2010)

للرفع


----------

